# 6ES7 151-1AA04-0AB0 schwächelt



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Februar 2011)

Ich hatte gestern abend um 22:30h einen Anruf von einem Kunden. Eine ET200S-Anschaltung 6ES7 151-1AA04-0AB0 hatte sich "aufgehangen". SF und BF meldeten einen Fehler. Nach Spannungswiederkehr lief es wieder. Der Fehler war in den letzten acht Wochen bereits zwei mal aufgetreten, wurde jedoch ohne jegliche Fehlersuche durch die AEG-Methode beseitigt. Wenn ich mich jetzt entsinne, hatte ich den selben Effekt vor ca. einem Jahr auf einer anderen Anlage auch schon einmal, schob es auf eine "Spannungsspitze" und dachte mir nichts weiter.

Probleme mit der 1AA03 sind ja hinreichend bekannt, ich hatte damit auch schon einmal einen Ausfall. Damals hatte die 1AA03 nach mehreren Wochen Betriebszeit selbstständig und unwiederruflich ihre Busadresse gewechselt.

Aber die 1AA04? Was habt ihr mit der 04-er für Erfahrungen?


----------



## MW (2 Februar 2011)

moin, mit den 1AA04 Modulen hatte ich bis dato keine Probleme, trotz der, bei uns häufig auftrettenden, harten Arbeitsbedingungen.

Eventuell könnte man für diese Baugruppe mal die Baugruppendiagnose genauer auswerten, vorausgesetzt sie schickt überhaupt eine Meldung. Möglicherweise hat nur eine Karte ab und zu ne Macke. 
Diesen Fall hatte ich vor kurzem, bei dem sich eine Eingangskarte immer kurzzeitig verabschiedete und dadurch gleich die gesamte Station streikte.


----------



## sailor (2 Februar 2011)

Für die 151 gibts doch laufend Firmware- bzw. BS-updates. Würde bei Siemens mal nachschauen.
Vielleicht solltest Du auch die aktuelle GSD im HW-Konf. nachladen.
Es wäre nicht das erste mal, daß Siemens Teile ausliefert, die eigentlich noch gar nicht zugelassen sind und für die es noch keine gültige GSD gibt. Das letzte mal ist mir das mit einen FU an ET200 passiert. Bei meiner Anfrage Hotline wurde mir mitgeteilt, das der FU ganz neu und noch nicht zugelassen ist. Auf meine Frage, warum er dann an mich ausgeliefert wurde, wurde geantwortet:  "Weil Sie ihn bestellt haben". 
Leider war das im entfernten Ausland. 
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## MW (2 Februar 2011)

Hab grad mal nach nen Firmwareupdate für deine Baugruppe gesucht (hatte eigentlich nicht erwartet das diese relativ dummen Busteilnehmer überhaupt ein Firmwareupdate machen können)

Aber unter den hier aufgeführten Firmwareupdates ist leider keine Erklärung für dein Problem zufinden


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

mit den ...04 hab ich bis jetzt auch keine Probleme gehabt.

Aber bei dem kleinen Preis würde ich da auch gar nicht lange fackeln und irgendwelche Updates VERSUCHEN --> sowas wird einfach (beim kleinsten Zweifel) entsorgt

MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Februar 2011)

MW schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nach nen Firmwareupdate für deine Baugruppe gesucht..


Ich danke dir! Das hatte ich heute Nacht auch getan, jedoch nichts gefunden. Naja, war ja auch schon sehr spät. Vielleicht war auch Sperrstunde für die Downloads ;-) . Dass es für die Dinger tatsächlich Updates gibt, war mir auch nicht bekannt. Mir ist auch nie eine Versions-Angabe an den IM151 aufgefallen. Ich gehe der Sache aber mal nach, wird jedoch erst in der nächsten Woche.

Das dumme Ding ist in der Nacht noch weitere zwei mal ausgefallen, einmal gegen 1:00h und einmal gegen 3:00h. Die Anlage läuft normalerweise unbeaufsichtigt, d.h. der Betreiber wurde durch Telefon-Alarme aus dem Bett geklingelt. Zum Glück ist es einer mit dickem Fell. Ein letztes mal, so hoffe ich, gab es einen Ausfall gegen 10:00h, als ich vor der Anlage stand. Die Fehler-OBs waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch geladen. Ich habe die 04 gegen eine 05 getauscht und die 80-er OBs gelöscht.

Weiß jemand, ob man den FW-Stand online ermitteln kann? Fernzugriff habe ich. Jetzt lasse ich jedoch erst einmal etwas Gras wachsen, bevor ich mich auch nur einmal einwähle. Morgen muß ich zu einer Anlage mit IM151-8 PN/DP CPU. Werde mich jetzt mal schnell mit Updates eindecken.


----------

